# 2.0/2.1 Audiophile Speakers for PC



## tkin (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey guys,
My speakers went kaput some time back, I had been using my Koss Portapro these days but nothing beats a pair of thumping desktop speakers. So I will buy one end of this month. I am open to purchasing online provided I get warranty.


*Requirements:*

*1.* 2.0 or 2.1 only. Prefer quality 2.0 over everything.
*2.* Will listen to music mostly, some movies and plenty of games during weekends.
*3.* Not a basshead but some thump is appreciated. I need a speaker that can play the tracks of Inception or Interstellar without crackling at medium sound levels.
Eg:  


Spoiler



*Play at 2 Mins*
[YOUTUBE]o_Ay_iDRAbc[/YOUTUBE]



*Budget: MAX 8k, not a penny more.*


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2015)

My favorite 2 speakers within 10k for a 2.1 System are :

Sony SBS D9 2.1 . Will cost around 5k.
Has enough bass and room to ensure that no crackling occurs.

Other one is Logitech Z623 , the best in this range. If I had a higher budget , Z623 would have been my choice , but I went for Sony D9 instead due to low budget.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 8, 2015)

IDK if Swans M10 would help for the mentioned tracks, but 2.1 would be a better choice for them. still, do request a few owners of M10 to play those tracks on their speakers and let you know. some would be here on digit; and there are more at TE and HFV.

- - - Updated - - -

P.S. - that damn soundtrack! 
i loved it in the movie, and had wanted to have it. thanks for the reminder! going to play and rattle the windows of my home!


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2015)

ABout the sound-track.
Damn that's too loud and Deceptive.! You should put a warning that it gets louder as it gets ahead. 

Had to reduce the volume gradually from 80% to 10-15% at the end. lol
Though my speakers can handle this , but I am not sure about neighbors.


----------



## arnabmit (Feb 9, 2015)

Ever since my MX5021 went kaput, I have been searching for a suitable replacement with similar range of sound.

Recently came across this one, and was really impressed. Try it out and see if you like it.

Cyber Acoustics Subwoofer Satellite System: Amazon.in: Electronics

It is available on Ebay.in for under 5K, so in a local shop you can expect to get it anywhere in between.



tkin said:


> Hey guys,
> My speakers went kaput some time back, I had been using my Koss Portapro these days but nothing beats a pair of thumping desktop speakers. So I will buy one end of this month. I am open to purchasing online provided I get warranty.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> My favorite 2 speakers within 10k for a 2.1 System are :
> 
> Sony SBS D9 2.1 . Will cost around 5k.
> Has enough bass and room to ensure that no crackling occurs.
> ...


SRS D9 looks good to me atm, but it has very little review online and seems to be an India only model. Z623 is clearly out of budget.

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> IDK if Swans M10 would help for the mentioned tracks, but 2.1 would be a better choice for them. still, do request a few owners of M10 to play those tracks on their speakers and let you know. some would be here on digit; and there are more at TE and HFV.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Not sure if SWAN speakers come under my budget of 8k, ut would love to have a go at them. Harman Kardon Soundsticks II is also around similar range I think and both out of my budget.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> ABout the sound-track.
> Damn that's too loud and Deceptive.! You should put a warning that it gets louder as it gets ahead.
> 
> Had to reduce the volume gradually from 80% to 10-15% at the end. lol
> Though my speakers can handle this , but I am not sure about neighbors.


That will be my first Blue Ray purchase, along with a desktop bd player.

- - - Updated - - -



arnabmit said:


> Ever since my MX5021 went kaput, I have been searching for a suitable replacement with similar range of sound.
> 
> Recently came across this one, and was really impressed. Try it out and see if you like it.
> 
> ...


Will look out for reviews.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2015)

D9 is good. It's just that don't expect too much on the neutrality of sound. The lows are a bit more powerful than highs which makes it more suitable to listen thumping and punching tones.
It's a great package overall. Probably one of the most powerful and good looking 2.1 system withink 5k.
It's still sweet enough on the highs and the bass is not hard at all ( bass is punchy and deep. Just the way it should be. Prefect I would say. )

I purchased it on Gollum's advice. He has a pair of these as well.   [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]

I can give you a brief review, if you are interested otherwise I am just too lazy to post one.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2015)

My vote goes to Swans m 10


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> D9 is good. It's just that don't expect too much on the neutrality of sound. The lows are a bit more powerful than highs which makes it more suitable to listen thumping and punching tones.
> It's a great package overall. Probably one of the most powerful and good looking 2.1 system withink 5k.
> It's still sweet enough on the highs and the bass is not hard at all ( bass is punchy and deep. Just the way it should be. Prefect I would say. )
> 
> ...


A few lines would really help, please provide a review with some music and movies. Try to play some flac if possible. I am interested in the overall clarity of the sound with light emphasis towards bass.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> My vote goes to Swans m 10


Where to get them anyway?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

try the WTB section on TE and HFV to get the M10 under 8k. yes, new one would cost you ~9.5k. it can be had at hifinage.com. the owner is also a member on those forums, by the handle 'abhi_jollyguy'.

D9 also looks good. had checked about them some months back. seemed good. if the above soundtrack played well on his speakers, then i reckon it will fit your requirements.

- - - Updated - - -

P.S. - Circle Arko 80W/100W - check the pricing of these too. they are rebranded microlab solo 6c speakers. have got a good feedback. i had the 100W ones long back, which i sold off; were powerful speakers!

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> A few lines would really help, please provide a review with some music and movies. *Try to play some flac if possible. I am interested in the overall clarity of the sound with light emphasis towards bass*.



then no reason that you should not try getting a used set of M10, if on a strict budget; or if can extend it a while later, then nothing like it!


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> A few lines would really help, please provide a review with some music and movies. Try to play some flac if possible. I am interested in the overall clarity of the sound with light emphasis towards bass.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Hifinage mate
Swans M10 (White)

They provide discounts ,last time it was in diwali or so 7%.

- - - Updated - - -

Lol white one costs 7.6 k , black @ 11.7 k.
Racism


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2015)

Got the D9, can't wait for ProAudioHome to stock the M10, and Hifinage didn't appeal to me:

*i.imgur.com/OasD9k4.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Will post mini review later.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 24, 2015)

tkin said:


> Got the D9, can't wait for ProAudioHome to stock the M10, and Hifinage didn't appeal to me:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/OasD9k4.jpg
> 
> ...



Sorry for bumping an old thread, but what are your impressions so far about the D9s you bought? I'm also looking to buy a good set of desktop speakers but don't wanna spend much since I use my Grado headphones most of the time.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread, but what are your impressions so far about the D9s you bought? I'm also looking to buy a good set of desktop speakers but don't wanna spend much since I use my Grado headphones most of the time.


Two words: *STAY AWAY.*

This $hit sounds worse than this:

*i.imgur.com/iHvnP4x.jpg

I've never regretted a purchase before this.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 29, 2015)

tkin said:


> Two words: *STAY AWAY.*
> 
> This $hit sounds worse than this:
> 
> ...



Thanks, guess I'll just save some cash and go for the Swan M10's later.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2015)

Like I said earlier D9's are bass oriented. You might not love them if you are not into bass. They have too much of it.
I did write a review about it on my blog , and tbh I love them if it comes down to playing party and those dub step type music. It's not good for vocals though.
The satellites could have done better other than just being loud.


----------

